# Bummer -- received damaged BLI SD7



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

The shipping package was fine.
The product package is fine... no dents, marks, or scratches (it was well packed in foam chips and peanuts).

But a pilot step is literally _shattered_ and bent way outward, and about 50% of all the handrails are torn and disconnected.

It's as though it was dropped on the assembly floor, picked up and poorly examined, and then put in the box.

First time in a long while that I've experienced damaged merchandise of this magnitude and price.

It was ordered from Modeltrainstuff.
Their website doesn't exactly shout a Customer Service contact at you.

I sent a message via the auto reply link on the shipping email notice.

If I don't get satisfaction from them, I'll go directly to BLI.

Not a happy camper right now.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

What else is new?

It is just something else to add to the list about piss poor quality control, ever increasing prices and limited runs.

I'm impressed it was shipped and packaged nicely, that in itself is too much to ask for anymore.

I feel your pain, I've gotten new stuff junked just like you or had morons ship it with zero protection.

My Genesis 4-8-4 wasn't exactly packaged impressively by trainworld either, of course the engine is a POS, but thats another story.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I just looked for BLI's customer service info.

What a joke.

I found a link that's reserved for 'general questions', and sent a message, saying I was informing them "as a courtesy", but they'll probably see right through that one.

Who cares.

Can you tell I'm p.o'd?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Call BLI. I get them every time...but they also respond to all my emails sooner rather than later. 

They will repair it or send you a new one. You'll need to scan and attach a copy of your invoice from Klein's and they'll send you a return order. 

I have had to do this a few times. It's the nature of the hobby. No one is completely immune. You'll still be glad to have a new or repaired locomotive when it finally happens.

Deep breaths. Relax! It's a fricken' hobby.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Look at the treads of the wheels with a magnifying glass and see if you can tell its been run. Usually there will be crud on the treads. That will tell ya if it had been restocked after being sold to a careless customer.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

D&J Railroad said:


> That will tell ya if it had been restocked after being sold to a careless customer.


Thanks, I'll look.
But the clear plastic cover over the foam nest had factory tape-seals that weren't tampered with (I had to cut them with an Xacto).
I suppose a resourceful and clever bloke could have gotten around that, but I doubt it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

One thing I don't understand...

My BLI SW-1500 was factory boxed in a soft foam 'surround', cut to the exact silhouette of the loco, and capped with a quarter-inch slab of the same cushy foam.

The SD7 is a much heavier piece, yet it's packed in _rigid_ foam, with a clear _hard plastic_ cover.
In other words, it was boxed like an Athearn reefer.
Makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

It's a shame...
It's a beautiful locomotive.
I've always loved the SD7/9 series.

The detail is top drawer.
Lettering is crisp and well placed.
The SP bloody nose is done almost _precise_.
DCC Sound with Rolling Thunder, for $189.
What's not to like?

[The separate window shade add-ons are a cool thought, but no thankyou].

Oh well.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Truly, I know how you feel. It's a big let-down.

I sometimes wonder if it hadn't been dropped by a packer/shipper who furtively looked around quickly, shoved the item third down in the pile, and pretended like nothing happened so he/she wouldn't lose his/her job. I could sympathize and empathize over something like those conditions.

The good news is that you will end up victorious in the end, and you'll love every minute with the 'new' version. I remember every oops of my own, and every time I have had to send a loco in for repair. I always won...every time.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

LateStarter said:


> The shipping package was fine.
> The product package is fine... no dents, marks, or scratches (it was well packed in foam chips and peanuts).
> 
> But a pilot step is literally _shattered_ and bent way outward, and about 50% of all the handrails are torn and disconnected.
> ...


? Theres a big "contact us" link right at the top of the home page, with a phone number...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> ? Theres a big "contact us" link right at the top of the home page, with a phone number...


Yeah, thanks,
"Product Knowledge", "FAQ", and "About Us".


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

LateStarter said:


> Yeah, thanks,
> "Product Knowledge", "FAQ", and "About Us".


yup, AND a customer service phone number...

they've always been super easy to deal with. dunno what your problem is.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> yup, AND a customer service phone number...
> 
> they've always been super easy to deal with. dunno what your problem is.


My "problem" is simple...
Several months ago, they sent me an InterMountain boxcar in a _mailing envelope_.
It was crushed and squashed when I opened it.

When I called, I was given the brush-off.
It took me several weeks to resolve it.

I'm not looking forward to revisiting that kind of customer service.

Maybe you dealt with better people who did their jobs right.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> My "problem" is simple...
> Several months ago, they sent me an InterMountain boxcar in a _mailing envelope_.
> It was crushed and squashed when I opened it.
> 
> ...


I'm calling BS on this one. Kliens provides much better service than that. You may have got something like that from ebay.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am going to agree with everybody else that say the problem will be taken care
of. Don't get your blood pressure up. No, it will not be fixed today. You should go
through your dealer. Then BLI if needed. I bought one through ebay with a problem.
BLI asked me to go through my dealer. I explained it was from ebay and they took care of it. Without ANY BS. You will be fine.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

ModelTrainStuff went out of their way to help me when they sent me a defective Athearn engine, and it was their last one.

I just gave them a call.

Jim


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

[UPDATE]:
Spoke to Michael at Modeltrainstuff...
_He was extremely helpful_.
He gave me an RMA# for returning it.
Said he was pulling a replacement off the shelf, and they'd examine it thoroughly, and ship it to me, pending their receipt of the damaged one, with a copy of my invoice.
Oorah!!

Quite a difference from my problem of a few months back, when I must've gotten a disgruntled employee.

I take back everything negative I was thinking.
I told Michael I owed him a steak dinner.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Glad that you have a successful resolution. :appl:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That sounds more like the Modletrainstuff I have been doing most of my business with.
I have had to return a few items and had no problems at all even if the problem was my fault.

Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Magic said:


> That sounds more like the Modletrainstuff I have been doing most of my business with.
> I have had to return a few items and had no problems at all even if the problem was my fault.
> 
> Magic


I agree! I've been dealing with them for most of my internet purchases for about 10 years now, and I have never, ever, had a problem I couldn't fix with a phone call.

You must have gotten the one grumpy employee on a bad day.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I too have been a customer both online and by going directly to the store. I have always been treated very well.


----------



## ho/ttothemoss (Aug 19, 2010)

I might be a little late but I buy my BLI from Factory direct trains and my first loco was the UP AC600 for me it ran for maybe two years no problem but one year at a train show on the club layout it just stopped working i later fine a brunt decoder! So i went back to factory direct trains mind you 3 yrs later and Joe the owner went out of his way to get it sent to BLI and in a week I had my engine back! I now own 5 BLI engines everything from the AC6000 to two of the SW1500 and two of the SD40-2.....


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

ho/ttothemoss said:


> I might be a little late but I buy my BLI from Factory direct trains and my first loco was the UP AC600 for me it ran for maybe two years no problem but one year at a train show on the club layout it just stopped working i later fine a brunt decoder! So i went back to factory direct trains mind you 3 yrs later and Joe the owner went out of his way to get it sent to BLI and in a week I had my engine back! I now own 5 BLI engines everything from the AC6000 to two of the SW1500 and two of the SD40-2.....


I just happened to be watching star trek DS9 while i read this comment. and well...


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

So ..... how do these BLI SD7's run? How is it at very slow speed?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

JimL said:


> So ..... how do these BLI SD7's run? How is it at very slow speed?
> 
> Thanks
> Jim


I'll find out when the replacement for #2718 gets here... they promised to check it out and test run it first.
My return got there last Thursday.
#2704 will be ordered next Wednesday.

If they run anything like the SW-1500, it'll be awesome.
It runs very good at slow speed... which is my main concern (I hate jerkiness and hesitation).


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

All dealings with MB Kline have been good. I would call them and have them put you in touch with the person in charge of returns. Have your order info ready. I'm sure they will make it good. 
Larry
Www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

UPDATE:
Received it's consist mate (#2704) today...
Same source.
It's a perfect specimen.
Delighted!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Forgot to mention... received this email...

_"This email is to confirm we have processed your RMA and sent your refunded shipping. Your exchange locomotive is on its way to you. Also, we updated your shipping information for you. We thank you for your continued support of *Model Train Stuff*. Have a great weekend.

Best Regards,

Vince"_


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

THAT sounds like the Model Train Stuff I do business with!


----------

